# Do cockatiels like "happy huts"?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

You know, those tent like things you'll see in the bird section at pet stores for your birds to sleep in?

Link: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751034

I've seen conures, lovebirds, parakeets, and other types of birds that love those things. But what about cockatiels? Do any of you have happy huts for your cockatiels? Do they like them? 

Thinking about getting one for my boys. But before I do, is there any reason why I shouldn't? Can they cause aggression or territorial behaviors? Or are cockatiels just not very fond of them?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They could cause your boys to get nesty which could cause them to become aggressive. I know they aren't recommended for hens because they can stimulate them to lay.


----------



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have one in my cage with three cockatiels. They aren't overly fond of it though I did find one putting food in there for some odd reason. My sick cockatiel likes sleeping in it at the moment.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Someone bought Clementine one as a gift a few years ago and she was TERRIFIED of it. She wouldn't leave the opposite corner of her cage so I didn't push it.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

I do have one and it is currently in the cage but the INSTANT I see undesirable behaviour it is coming out. Currently both Rudy and Pheonix are still relative babies. 
They've used it as a tunnel....that's about it! They don't sit in it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I came across this http://parrottoymaster.co.uk/happyhut.aspx when i seen them when i first got lucky


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i heard theyre a big no no as hens will see it as a nest box and lay eggs in it and males can get aggressive over them. so not a good thing for cockatiels (you even have to watch with female lovies as well as theyll lay eggs in it like a tiel will too. so in reality, you have to watch with several birds. same with budgies, its not reccomended)


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Point taken. Thanks everyone


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah it they look really cute but to a tiel thats a nest for breeding. And a tiel in breeding mode typically experiences personality changes.


----------



## jessriggy (May 7, 2011)

I had one and my boy got really REALLY aggressive.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

My boys have one and other than pooping on it, they ignore it. Freddie likes to tunnel under the newspaper in the bottom of the cage, so I thought he'd enjoy using it as a hidey, and he doesn't. I took it out of his cage and put it in Johnny's, where they spend most of their play time, and they both continued to ignore it. It's not big enough for my dove and the Quakers each have one already, so I guess I'll just leave it there. It hasn't affected their behavior; Freddie's had it for months.


----------

